# Happy Birthday rasta



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2006)

*I know he hasen't been around for awhile but i would like to wish rasta a HAPPY 42nd BIRTHDAY. Hope everything is going good for ya rasta.  *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 19, 2006)

If ya get a chance to drop ni HAPPY BIRTHDAY dude.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2006)

I hope you're doing well rasta.  We miss you around these parts.  Happy Bday.


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 19, 2006)

Indeed. This is ironic. I came to the site today to find out how Rasta is doing. I was going to ask mom and some others, LoL. Hey, Rasta, man, I hope everything is working out for you. Stop in and say high if you can =p. Happy Birthday, bro!!


----------



## hgih (Oct 19, 2006)

happy birthday man


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 19, 2006)

Rasta, man, I hope your Birthday is a great one and all of your problems have eased up.

If you can, let us know how you are man!

Peace, Love, Stoney!

(If your not here to say it, it just don't sound right!)


----------

